# SAS Enterprise v Business Objects



## Expiry (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone got any experience of SAS or BOB?

We currently produce MI Reports through SAS and output to excel spreadsheets. The process is far too manual.

Our FD is keen to push us down the BOB route, simply because she's seen reports from that at her old place. We don't have access to that at the moment and I think that SAS Enterprise could do the job just as well.

It seems a no-brainer to me that we go with SAS. Particularly as we have the base programme already and the expertise inhouse to use it.

If anyone has any suggestions or advice, they would be appreciated.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 9, 2010)

Drop Mike Blackman a PM and ask him to contribute.  I know he does MI excel modelling with SAS and he might be able to share his thoughts.


----------



## Expiry (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, John. I've just done that.


----------



## alansidman (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been using BO off and on for the past year or so.  It is fairly simple to use.  If you have written any queries in Access, it is similar in culling information from the data universe.  Select the fields you want, arrange them as you require,  Set your criteria and bingo.  You can then export the results to Excel, text or pdf for further analysis or reporting.  I believe that BO is an SAP product.

BTW; here is a BO forum  http://www.forumtopics.com/busobj/index.php?sid=3c919bef15888a205e934506c0daf934

Alan


----------

